# Granite Chief 4 / 2009 / Gabeltausch



## marcossa (6. Januar 2016)

Hallo,

eine kurze Frage zum Gabeltausch.

Aktuell fahre ich eine Rock Shox REVELATION 426 Air U-Turn140mm / Steckachse 20mm.

Ist es möglich in den Rahmen eine Gabel mit tapered Gabelschaft einzubauen?

Und gibt es für die Sunringle Jumping Flea VR Naben einen Reduziersatz von 20mm auf 15mm?

Danke.


----------



## ROSE Bikes Tech (6. Januar 2016)

Hallo, 

vielen Dank für deine Nachricht. 

Ich habe deine Anfrage an unsere technische Abteilung weitergeleitet und erwarte nun eine Antwort. 

Sobald ich Näheres weiß, melde ich mich umgehend. 

Viele Grüße

Julia


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ROSE Bikes Tech (7. Januar 2016)

Hallo, 

ich habe nun eine Antwort erhalten: 

Eine Tapered Gabel kannst du leider nicht ohne Weiteres verbauen. Hierzu bräuchtest du einen komplett neuen Steuersatz mit außenliegenden Lagerschalen. Die Vorderradnabe kann umgerüstet werden, der Umbausatz kostet € 24.95. 

Bei weiteren Fragen stehe ich dir gerne zur Verfügung. 

Liebe Grüße

Julia


----------



## marcossa (7. Januar 2016)

Hallo Julia,

vielen Dank. Habt ihr den Umbausatz im Shop und kannst Du mir den Link senden?

Als Frage hätte ich noch, ob ich auch eine Gabel mit 150mm Federweg verbauen kann.

Konkret wäre es die Rock Shox Sektor RL Dual Position Coil.

Danke


----------

